# locking blue metal bike store to give away, free but must be taken today/tomorrow London N15



## brokenbetty (3 May 2010)

I have one of these to get rid of by Tuesday night: http://www.sekurabyk.com/pro_lock.html#3

It's the wedge shape style in bright blue. It's rusty but solid. Has a built in lock and 2 keys supplied. It's a good secure store but too obtrusive for our small garden.

It's very heavy! At least two strong people will be needed to move it and they won't be able to carry it more than a few metres. This means unless you are my next door neighbour you will need a van.

PLEASE BE AWARE THERE IS NO WAY THIS WILL FIT IN A CAR, NOT EVEN AN ESTATE OR AN MPV. IT'S FAR TOO TALL. We used a VW transporter to collect it originally and it only just fit.

Must be collected today or tomorrow evening as I need it gone before some building work. If it hasn't been taken in time unfortunately it will have to be scrapped.

It's also on Freecycle but I'd rather give it to a cyclechatter.

Priority given to anyone who can commit to collecting today (Sunday).

To collect from N15, West Green area.


----------



## hackbike 666 (3 May 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> I
> 
> Priority given to anyone who can commit to collecting today (Sunday).




Blimey they'd need a time machine.


----------



## Tynan (3 May 2010)

all of a few miles from me

sadly I already have somethng heavy bolted to my forecourt, good deal for someone I'm sure


----------



## brokenbetty (3 May 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Blimey they'd need a time machine.



Doh! 

Yup, I meant Monday. I need it gone before work starts on Wednesday morning so collection today (bank holiday Monday) or Tuesday evening.


----------



## mr_cellophane (3 May 2010)

Can you post the dimensions


----------



## brokenbetty (3 May 2010)

Give or take the odd mm....

H: 126cm
L: (measured from the centre of front panel to centre of back panel): 186cm
W front panel: 102cm
W back panel: 17cm

The door is in the front panel.


----------



## mr_cellophane (3 May 2010)

PM sent


----------



## brokenbetty (4 May 2010)

mr_c had to pass, so it's still available if anyone can pick it up today.


----------

